# Silver King on Craigslist



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Oct 22, 2010)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/2020043516.html
I found a shopping cart once under some balckberry bushes, but never a cool bicycle.
Some people have all the luck.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 22, 2010)

that's just around the block from me,but just spent my money on a corvette 5 speed.i should start a pick up and shipping service.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 22, 2010)

that is a rare bike.


----------



## chitown (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks like a Monark Lightweight! '35


----------



## bigdaddylove (Sep 15, 2011)

arrrrgh! how did I miss this? what was the price or, do I NOT want to know?


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 15, 2011)

the price was pretty cheap if i remember.i passed on it thinking it had to be totally junk.it actually turned out to be restorable.


----------

